

Are all the weightloss, health and training webapps good enough? - mlxer

I have recently lost 20 pounds in about a month and turned my life over and got back to training and stopped eating junk food.<p>Are the health programs out there good enough? 
What is missing in them?
This must be a huge market but it might be already taken? I mean how many millions in the world are overweight? And those 2.5 billion indians or chinese will soon start to be...<p>I have googled some but haven't found anything...there must be right?
======
byoung2
_turned my life over and got back to training and stopped eating junk food_

That is the secret to losing weight and staying healthy. There's no money in
that though, since you can't charge people money if all they have to do is
stop eating doughnuts and start jogging.

People _will_ spend money on magical gadgets, miracle pills, and mystical
potions that promise to "melt away the pounds." It's pretty sad, really.

~~~
mlxer
The thing I tried this program, ie not a webapp, that lets you fill in your
exercises and your meals and then calculates if you on the right side. It lets
you put up 10 week plans and doesnt let anorectics use it. Should be something
like that as a webapp. I think someone did something like that in Arc.

